# Server recommendation for my website



## Javalubone (Jun 9, 2017)

Hello,

I have a forum website(invision board) and need some inputs to select a dedicated server.
My forum has 8 million posts (Including posts and topics) in total.
Right now i am using Xeon 5260 2 bay chaisis
12 gb ram
400 gb SD
I just want to know how can we determine the server configuration ..based on what factors?
Current issues i am facing is database table crashes....

Thanks


----------



## MightWeb-Greg (Jun 9, 2017)

Javalubone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a forum website(invision board) and need some inputs to select a dedicated server.
> My forum has 8 million posts (Including posts and topics) in total.
> ...



You didn't mention the hard drives that you have and/or RAID. It could be why you're having crashes if you're running slower disks.


----------



## webhostuk (Jun 10, 2017)

It more over depends on database size , no of users accessing it and daily traffic you expect. Would suggest a better process , SSD Drive should help speed up things, good RAM upgrade and if required optimization of forum with some server tweaks to get good performance from the new server you expect.


----------



## Monk (Jun 13, 2017)

"Current issues i am facing is database table crashes...."

It crashes on what, exactly? Too many connections? The defaults for MySQL's InnoDB are not optimal for large servers.

Ultimately, you're going to be CPU bound, ie: PHP (or mysql) will run out of userland time long before you saturate I/O on a simple SSD unless you're doing huge amounts of blocked I/O - The pessimistic optimization you could possibly do is probably reserve 512MB of ram for tmpfs/memory backed filesystem to store your PHP sessions there - that will make sure they stay in the same I/O area, ie: memory<->cpu which will likely reduce the I/O overhead for excessive stat() and open() calls to block devices such as SATA backed disks.


----------



## Kostoprav (Jun 16, 2017)

My favorite is blazingfasthost.com pretty obviously. They offer so many cool hosting packages.
Their experts are very professional and seem to enjoy helping their customers which is a great change from some of the other sites out there.


----------



## radwebhosting (Jun 16, 2017)

A hardware upgrade would be recommended...Most modern SSDs will help with your Database Query loads


----------



## ServerOutlet (Jun 18, 2017)

I think is missing also how many visitor contemporaney and unique at day.


----------



## Infergnome (Jun 19, 2017)

When you go to their homepage, do you feel like you are looking at a professional company that you could trust with your money and website? If no. Why? Is it because there website looks dodgy or because there terms and conditions seem to be very vague indeed.


----------



## Catfivesens (Jun 19, 2017)

Read other clients' or customers' testimonials. Try to contact the current customers of the web host provider of your choice and see if they are satisfied with the kind of services being rendered by the web host provider.


----------



## ParkInHost (Jun 20, 2017)

Upgrade to a higher configuration. Latest servers provide SSD drives which is super fast and secure.


----------



## Issuenticos (Jun 21, 2017)

Mrejkin said:


> I know there are many webmasters out there in the hosting services market, but choosing a reliable one is not so easy.
> For me, warez-host.com is good option for getting dedicated servers at. Try to contact their highly-trained staff and see what you'll get.


What are the provider’s requirements to cancel a hosting contract? What is their required period of notice?


----------



## Orestock (Jun 21, 2017)

Javalubone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a forum website(invision board) and need some inputs to select a dedicated server.
> My forum has 8 million posts (Including posts and topics) in total.
> ...


Can say QHoster.com server uptime and overall speed performance are outstanding and consistent.
I'd recommend them quite highly if you're looking for reliable host along with helpful support team.


----------



## bsdguy (Jun 21, 2017)

The information given in the OP are widely useless and utterly lacking. Also "database crashes" should be explained (i.e. the symptoms that lead to that impression).

What I find even more grave, however, are the suggestions to use host xyz. That's, Pardon me, simply stupid.

As for the matter itself, I run a forum of similar dimension (somewhat smaller) on a common VPS with 4 vCores, 4GB memory and spindles (~ not SSD) without problems. One reason is that 8 mio, 1 bln, or 200 K posts are largely irrelevant; usually only a very small portion of content is "active" at any point in time.

Some of the relevant factors are

- req/s on average as well as at peak times
- DB config, in particular caches
- indices (i.e. are they sensibly chosen and configured)
- what else is running on that system? (e.g. mail server)

By far the most important factor in such a scenario are the requests per second. *That* is what the whole system should be configured around. Looking at the systems spec. I'd assume that the problem is the config and not the system (which is even oversized).


----------



## ServerOutlet (Jun 30, 2017)

Derossi said:


> What specifically is included in the plan that you are considering? Sure, you know that it includes X RAM and Y bandwidth – but what does that mean? Make sure that you understand what you’re getting from the storage through the number of email addresses, quantity of domains and subdomains included, and beyond.



sei della roma eh?


----------



## HaBangNet (Jul 4, 2017)

you will need to verify your database what cause the crash, before determine whether it was cause by ram or database handling problem. too many open file handles there are against the table or the number in the header does not match the number of actual file handles against, mysqld treates the table as crashed


----------



## Jackwebbby (Jul 4, 2017)

Choose a host who understands your specific needs, and who can sit down with you and talk about what your needs are, and how that host can accommodate for those needs.

I know that hostwinds.com have really nice reputation and offer cool servers.
I have found them to be the best host for support, advice, and pricing out of several hosts I have ever seen before.


----------



## norival1992 (Jul 16, 2017)

So, your business has grown large enough that you need your first server. Congratulations! Acquiring a server is a big decision, so some trepidation is understandable.


----------



## LibertyVPS (Aug 14, 2017)

Mrejkin said:


> I know there are many webmasters out there in the hosting services market, but choosing a reliable one is not so easy.
> For me, warez-host.com is good option for getting dedicated servers at. Try to contact their highly-trained staff and see what you'll get.


What type of scalability potential is there? For example, if you start with a shared server plan, are you able to expand your space later or even switch to a dedicated server environment? Or does the provider you are considering specialize in one environment?


----------

